# Stingray Pleco



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Went to a LFS this afternoon and saw what is a Stingray Pleco. Anyone had any experience on these fish? He told me they get around 2 1/2 - 3 inches full grown. Do they need a lot of water flow? (ie: powerheads)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ask the shop owner these 2 questions...

1. what is the L number ?

2. what is the proper species name..

if he can't give you that information tell him you aren't shopping there anymore..

there is no such thing as a stingray pleco..it is just a name some dummy gave it because he couldn't figure out what it was...

go to www.planetcatfish.com .....in the upper right there is a search bar..type in stingray pleco...


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I was curious about this too because I would love to have a pleco that stayed that size! But it turns out, they aren't plecos at all, they are hillstream loaches and can actually get to be around 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

lohachata said:


> ask the shop owner these 2 questions...
> 
> 1. what is the L number ?
> 
> ...


After doing a searching around online, this is what I found. Yes - this is the same fish I saw this afternoon.

http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/asian-loaches/stingray-pleco/100153.asp


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

After reading a little more about that fish, it's really not a pleco but more so a loach species.

Came across an old thread from this forums regarding the fish in question:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/24850-stingray-pleco.html


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

like i said......it is not a pleco.....


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

I wouldn't not shop at a fish store because they don't know L numbers or scientific names. Mine would label the tank "plecos - $". Despite being the only fish store within an hour and a half drive, they have nice fish so they get my business. I know some people only have petsmarts for fish stores. Regardless, I want to buy healthy fish and I don't care if the people selling me the fish knows what it is or not. Its up to me to make sure that I can provide for the fish, which means taking time to research and figure that out ahead of time. Just like the OP has done - good job 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Jaysee said:


> I wouldn't not shop at a fish store because they don't know L numbers or scientific names. Mine would label the tank "plecos - $". Despite being the only fish store within an hour and a half drive, they have nice fish so they get my business. I know some people only have petsmarts for fish stores. Regardless, I want to buy healthy fish and I don't care if the people selling me the fish knows what it is or not. Its up to me to make sure that I can provide for the fish, which means taking time to research and figure that out ahead of time. Just like the OP has done - good job
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


He is one of 2 of the better LFS I usually go to from time to time. The other is in Chittenango. I never did ask him regarding that particular fish so I have no reason why I should not go there again. Besides, name one fish store that advertise their stock in scientific name or L number. Rarely but most of the time none. That's why I ask about it on this forum.

The other fish stores in my area are Petsmart and Pets Supplies Plus which at times they don't seem to keep a lot of their stock selections. There is a Petco in Syracuse I usually check out if I happen to be in the area.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

lohachata said:


> if he can't give you that information tell him you aren't shopping there anymore..
> 
> there is no such thing as a stingray pleco..it is just a name some dummy gave it because he couldn't figure out what it was...





:roll:

:twisted:

:-D


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

obviously , not everybody has extensive knowledge of fish species..take away the internet where one can find information on almost anything...where do we go to learn ?
our local fish stores need to be able to pass on proper information to their customers..
not knowing what species they are selling you is a bit like your doctor writing a prescription not knowing what medicine it is...if a shop owner is too lazy to learn about what he is selling , he shouldn't be in that business..

what i said about getting proper names for a fish or not shopping there any longer would hopefully get him off his butt and take better care of his customers...which in turn would have his customers spread the word about what a great shop it is which would increase his business....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL! At the LFS I work at, a lot of kids call them mini stingrays. Those are reticulated borneo suckers, or more commonly called Hillstream loaches. They live in waterfalls in the wild. You'll find them pretty tough to catch out of the tank if ever needed as they stick very well to surfaces. Decent algae eaters and definitely need some driftwood in their diet.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

So they need a good water flow from a powerhead? Curious because I never seen one before. Although it would be a cool fish to add in a 10 gallon.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

They like the flow but it's not required


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

they are defiantly cool. i have 3 in my 125. They will even change color to mach what they are resting on/eating off of. I have seen a very light tan color and one even turns a dark blue to mach my sponge filter.

I do not think that lots of flow is required but it might be best for them. however they do like lost of O2 in the water. I had them for about a year before I decided to put a sponge filter with air stone in it. They grew about a half an inch in a month.

That being said, I dont think it is wise to buy large 1.75 (inches+) hillstreams if you do not have high flow and high O2. My bet is there size it directly correlated with how much O2 is in the water. So if they are too big for the amount of O2 in your tank then they will surely not last long.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I disagree that good flow is not necessary. They naturally live in highly oxygenated environments, and long term will not do well in a tank without water movement. Ours always flourished when we had a lot of algae growth and our powerhead was working... within two weeks of our powerhead kicking the bucket, both our hillstreams disappeared.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Sewellia Lineolata is the scientific name for the Reticulated Hillstream Loach..there are also several other species of but are not as attractive....
these fish are not tropicals.they like temps in the mid 60s and not higher than 72....
they really do not last very long without current and high oxygen levels.....


----------

